# Dallas



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

What in the hell is happening?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

2 cops shot during Black Lives Matters march. Not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope they got the shooters. Black lives Matter really dont want to start a war with the police. These people are nuts. Do you think Jesse and Al will speak out against this?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Yah 2 cops shot at the "peaceful protest."


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wonder what will obama say


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Pray for the police and be prepared for what's coming to every big city soon.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

I am glad I dont live in that ****!

Thought you TX folk may have some inside info.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Just watched of the protest leaders talking to a reporter, he said some of these peaceful protesters not involved in the shooting and in a different area came up to him and said they had handguns & rifles on them; he told them to get rid of them or hand them over to police so they would not be "suspected" of doing the shooting. All these peaceful protesters brought firearms to a protest?


Police are closing in on one of the shooters and say he has a rifle, prayers to the 2 officers who got hit. They will get them, and we all know what happens to people who shoot cops in Texas, even Al Sharpton won't be able to save him and I don't think Dallas has a Q-tip. Hopefully this will be settled tonight in the streets and he makes it to the morgue, not court.


----------



## WoodWrkr (Jun 16, 2016)

3-6 Officers reported down now. And 1 shooter down and 1 other shooter possible.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Reporting the shooters were wearing combat type clothing and body armor. Not a random encounter. Planned attack.
4 DART officers shot. One killed, 3 with non-life threading injuries.


----------



## WoodWrkr (Jun 16, 2016)

1 DART officer confirmed deceased. Just saw the previous reply. One Person arrested.


----------



## WoodWrkr (Jun 16, 2016)

Up to 10 officers injured, 3 dead. Took fire from 2 snipers from elevated positions.


----------



## Bradk83 (Jun 16, 2016)

This is so so sad! My prayers go out to everyone!! As a police officer I'm so stressed and worried now to even walk out my door to go to work. I'm so upset with how this all is going. I'm worried we will have another civil war.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

10 shot, 2 shooters, no one appended. 3 dead! All police officers.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CNN is reporting 10 officers shot, 3 dead.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Prayers go out to my police brothers in Dallas and all around who are feeling this pain. Terrible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bradk83 said:


> This is so so sad! My prayers go out to everyone!! As a police officer I'm so stressed and worried now to even walk out my door to go to work. I'm so upset with how this all is going. I'm worried we will have another civil war.


You are not a police officer. I suspect that you are a troll. You are new to 2cool. If you are a scared cop, quit.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> You are not a police officer. I suspect that you are a troll. You are new to 2cool. If you are a scared cop, quit.


Man I was thinking the exact same thing. If I ever heard one of my guys say something like that we would be having a talk.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Foxnews is saying 3 DPD officers dead plus 1 DART OFFICER dead. This is very sad. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This is crazy !

Black lives matter ?......what *********** hypocrites.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Ferals want a race war.

This Country has become super divided under this President.

Fundamental transformation has been underway for 8 years.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep being in Law Enforcement these same people who hate and don't even know why. Thanks. It tears me up to think of the effect of these selfish acts.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

andre3k said:


> Man I was thinking the exact same thing. If I ever heard one of my guys say something like that we would be having a talk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree. I certainly hope you turn in your badge tomorrow if you are infact a police officer. If you are that worried to walk out the door, you should hang it up. I have never been scared to wear the badge nor will I ever be.

Stay safe brothers.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

WoodWrkr said:


> Up to 10 officers injured, 3 dead. Took fire from 2 snipers from elevated positions.


 The Dallas PD should have ruled the high ground prior to these protest...maybe they did, but not good enough.

In the LA Riots, the California National Guard finally contained the situation by putting shooters on all roof tops.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

This guy apparently just walking around with a rifle slung over his shoulder. Crazy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That guy will not be one of the shooters. This was a planned coordinated attack. They were laying in wait not parading around with a rifle slung looking for attention. DPD is calling him a person of interest in all likelihood just to rule him out.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet every other city in the nation will do that exact thing!concerning elevated positions!!!! 

Cops with handguns are like sitting ducks to Snippers in the belltower!! The cheif said they triangulated from 2 different raised positions. ex-military.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> That guy will not be one of the shooters. This was a planned coordinated attack. They were laying in wait not parading around with a rifle slung looking for attention. DPD is calling him a person of interest.


I agree. Unless his job was to distract attention.

Does anyone else's nerve get grated by Shepard Smith and his reporting...mine do. Ugh! He just tries to make-up stuff.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> That guy will not be one of the shooters. This was a planned coordinated attack. They were laying in wait not parading around with a rifle slung looking for attention. DPD is calling him a person of interest in all likelihood just to rule him out.


If not, his face is plastered all over the place. He better be turning himself in and doing some explaining ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Deany45 said:


> If not, his face is plastered all over the place. He better be turning himself in and doing some explaining ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will be ID before the night is over. Not against the law to act like a fool and walk around with an unloaded slung rifle.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

No suspects in custody!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That did not take long. Guy ID.

Editor's note: Video taken by @dallasnewsphoto appears to show the person of interest identified by Dallas police among bystanders at the time of the shooting. Police said the gunmen were shooting from an elevated position, and the person of interest appears to be standing next to officers with his gun pointed down. An organizer of the Black Lives Matter protest told CBS DFW that the person in the photo was his little brother and that he gave his gun to authorities after the shooting before going home.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

It's going to get worse before it gets better. Everyone watch your six! Praying for all families involved.
-E


----------



## Bradk83 (Jun 16, 2016)

essayons75 said:


> You are not a police officer. I suspect that you are a troll. You are new to 2cool. If you are a scared cop, quit.


That's cute! I'm not a troll, and I'm sorry I'm new to the site. I did 6 years in the army and graduated in December form line star college police academy. I'm sorry I voiced my opinion, oh wait I don't care what you have to say anyways.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Fox news just interviewed a logical protester, Jamal (not sure of last name). He explained factually what happened. Obviously a military veteran with a cool head that was there and very cognizant of his surroundings. Hopefully it will replay tomorrow morning. 

Shepard Smith is still the worst!


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

4 officers dead, 7 wounded. Unbelievable, ambushed by gutless cowards.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am so mad right now over these cowards I cannot go to sleep. Good men and women doing a job that most won't and protecting citizens who are protesting the very job they are doing getting gunned down by cowards. I may settle down in a hour or so to sleep but at least I am home and able to do that unlike those killed and still working in Dallas.
This BS has to stop. The cop hatting and bashing before all of the facts are know are not helping this country at all.
Shooting and killing officers just because they have a badge and uniform on is unconscionable. Luckily in Texas if the shooters are somehow taken alive, they will get the needle.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Cowards indeed, prayers for Dallas.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bradk83 said:


> That's cute! I'm not a troll, and I'm sorry I'm new to the site. I did 6 years in the army and graduated in December form line star college police academy. I'm sorry I voiced my opinion, oh wait I don't care what you have to say anyways.


Yes you do.

Opinions are OK.

I don't think you are a troll, but you need to "man up" if you are protecting my family.

I did 20 years in the Army and I trust that you will defend me and my family if I can't. It's a huge responsibility.

Trust me, we've got your back if you need us....guys like us are everywhere.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for the officer's killed & wounded along with their family. I can't imagine being a police officer and having to deal with this type of BS. Thanks to the officer's out there risking their lives for us. Be safe.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Fox news just reported both snipers were taken into custody......


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

Black lives matter....what a joke of an excuse to protest. They are only interested in starting a race war. Shapton, jackson, holder, obama, Sheila jackson, tarantino....this is all on them. They are complete POS's.....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Fox news just reported both snipers were taken into custody......


GOOD!!!! H3ll yeah!!!


----------



## Bradk83 (Jun 16, 2016)

essayons75 said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> Opinions are OK.
> 
> ...


I decided to become a cop to serve and protect! I do have a family and kids and I would do anything to come home to them at the end of every shift. I'm not scared at all to be a cop, I'm just stressed now with all this going on that I have a huge target on my back. Im willing to die to protect anyone, but now I have to have my head on even more of a swivel because of what's going on right now.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Just seen a video shared of a guy running up and shooting point blank from behind. Cowards.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers for all these officers and their loved ones. This is just the beginning of the class and racial warfare our fine President and news media have helped to incite. It won't be limited to law enforcement...


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

This just came in:

Police sources confirmed with our sister station WFAA-TV that the suspect in an hours-long standoff with police is dead.

Good riddance, too bad he can't be killed 5 times.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Reading that there are 3 shooters in custody and one dead.

Oddly enough....no information/names/pics of any of the 4 have been released.

This is gonna get ugly.

Prayers for our officers.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

No mo "black lives matter" bs in Texas.

Zero. Stop it in it's tracks, with whatever force is needed.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Bradk83 said:


> I decided to become a cop to serve and protect! I do have a family and kids and I would do anything to come home to them at the end of every shift. I'm not scared at all to be a cop, I'm just stressed now with all this going on that I have a huge target on my back. Im willing to die to protect anyone, but now I have to have my head on even more of a swivel because of what's going on right now.


My B-I-L is a sheriff's deputy. My wife's grandfather was Sheriff of La Vaca County and was murdered in the line of duty. Our family is well acquainted with the dangers of being a LEO. Any police officer who _isn't_ nervous right now, should be. Six LEOs died last night for no good reason. Six families are suffering. This young man has a **** good reason to worry.

Be safe Brad!


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Prayers for our LEOs. I never walk by one without saying "thank you for your service"

Hopefully the next prez will concentrate a bit more on bringing the country together than dividing it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

God bless our LEO's and Prayers to all affected....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Woke up and saw this BS this morning... Right now all I have are prayers for the victims and their loved ones. This **** is thanks to obama and his race baiting administration. That SOB is already using this as a gun grab.

All you LEO's out there. Stay safe, and I got your 6.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> No mo "black lives matter" bs in Texas.
> 
> Zero. Stop it in it's tracks, with whatever force is needed.


^^^ This. ^^^

Hope everyone here is prepared & stays calm. Remain vigilant of your surroundings if you have to go out. This could get hairy in the short term.

Prayers for the families of the fallen & for the LEOs that go to work everyday as well.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> No mo "black lives matter" bs in Texas.
> 
> Zero. Stop it in it's tracks, with whatever force is needed.


Yep.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd like to see Gov. Abbott put an end to any more BLM demonstrations throughout TX. It hasn't worked well in other states and an obvious fiasco here. 
Prayers to our LEO's and those affected by the shootings.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The BLM demonstrations are part of what makes America America. The right to free speech. Agree or disagree, that is a fundamental right in this country. Once it turns to violence, then yes, all bets are off.

I think before much longer we will see the organization that planned and executed the officers was not a bunch of disorganized street thugs. This is going to go much deeper. I would not doubt if it is a Muslim terrorist driven attack in an attempt to drive a wedge deeper between the BLM folks and the rest of America causing more of a civil rift.

After all, Rome fell from within.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

The numbers are going up. I'm furious. 

Fox business news is doing a great job. They've got a black federal judge (don't know her name), Charles Payne (a black financial analyst from Harlem), and Sherrif Clark ( a black sheriff from Milwaukee). These folks are all livid. 

Watching them and listening to them helps. Sheriff Clark just unloaded on BLM. He said something that hit home. He said "when you call the cops, it doesn't matter what color you are". 

When I grew up, there was segregation. I didn't understand it. obama has set this country back 50 years in race relations. What a shame.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up for Dallas and the rest of you LEOs.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Don't ever forget blm's chanting 'pigs in a blanket, fry em' like bacon'. This is blm.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Prayers sent for the officers involved, their families and their friends. One headline I saw this morning jumped out at me. 

"The police were running towards the gunfire" 

Personally speaking, I have had enough of these protests. They are nothing more than asking for trouble and nothing good will come out of them.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks and Prayers for all LEO'S.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Starting to remind me of protests throughout the rest of the world... Ireland, Germany,... All over. Rocks Being thrown, guns fired, Molotov cocktails....

And we have free speech. How much longer will we?


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

So Sad! Prayers to the families.

Would not surprise me if these protests are instigated by backers as diversion to get the focus off the lying, crooked jackarse running for President.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

The media keeps saying it was a peaceful protest......Not if LEO's are being killed. This madness has to stop. Now how is this going to help relations with LEO's? If you are pulled over, no matter your color, keep your hands in plain sight, cooperate with them, get it figured out, take your ticket or whatever and go on living. I have no idea why anyone would think about not cooperating. 

I have been pulled over a few times, and been question a handful of times from cops. Not once did I make any sudden movements or not comply. Once it was figured out, I was sent on my way. Twice with tickets. My fault for the tickets.

Yall be safe, comply. Cops, be safe. Scary world we live in now.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Need some old time policing to get this stuff under control. Want to walk and protest? Fine, do it. Chant about frying pigs like bacon? Tear gas them, use water cannons, bust open some heads with batons if they don't disperse. If burning and looting starts? Shoot those doing so. Kill a cop or someone in a protest like this? Fast track them to the death chamber; maximum 6 months including all appeals. Lawyers and judges can work overtime if need be.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

24Buds said:


> The media keeps saying it was a peaceful protest......Not if LEO's are being killed. This madness has to stop. Now how is this going to help relations with LEO's? If you are pulled over, no matter your color, keep your hands in plain sight, cooperate with them, get it figured out, take your ticket or whatever and go on living. I have no idea why anyone would think about not cooperating.
> 
> I have been pulled over a few times, and been question a handful of times from cops. Not once did I make any sudden movements or not comply. Once it was figured out, I was sent on my way. Twice with tickets. My fault for the tickets.
> 
> Yall be safe, comply. Cops, be safe. Scary world we live in now.


Real peaceful. After the shooting started, stores were looted. Yea, just a nice bunch of peaceful people................


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

24Buds said:


> The media keeps saying it was a peaceful protest......Not if LEO's are being killed. This madness has to stop. Now how is this going to help relations with LEO's? If you are pulled over, no matter your color, keep your hands in plain sight, cooperate with them, get it figured out, take your ticket or whatever and go on living. I have no idea why anyone would think about not cooperating.
> 
> I have been pulled over a few times, and been question a handful of times from cops. Not once did I make any sudden movements or not comply. Once it was figured out, I was sent on my way. Twice with tickets. My fault for the tickets.
> 
> Yall be safe, comply. Cops, be safe. Scary world we live in now.


Agree 100 percent, had the same experiences myself. I also tell my kids....even if the officer is out of line, cooperate!!! You're not going to win on the side of the road, etc, this can be addressed at a later time, with an attorney by your side.


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

REMEMBER THIS!

BLM Protesters were running AWAY and hiding when the bullets starting flying!!!!!
DALLAS PD was running TOWARDS the bullets to protect the BLM protestors!!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

driftwood said:


> So Sad! Prayers to the families.
> 
> Would not surprise me if these protests are instigated by backers as diversion to get the focus off the lying, crooked jackarse running for President.


X2...Wouldn't put it past them. You're not the only one who thinks that.



24Buds said:


> The media keeps saying it was a peaceful protest......Not if LEO's are being killed. This madness has to stop. Now how is this going to help relations with LEO's? If you are pulled over, no matter your color, keep your hands in plain sight, cooperate with them, get it figured out, take your ticket or whatever and go on living. I have no idea why anyone would think about not cooperating.
> 
> I have been pulled over a few times, and been question a handful of times from cops. Not once did I make any sudden movements or not comply. Once it was figured out, I was sent on my way. Twice with tickets. My fault for the tickets.
> 
> Yall be safe, comply. Cops, be safe. Scary world we live in now.


X2.



bigfishtx said:


> Real peaceful. After the shooting started, stores were looted. Yea, just a nice bunch of peaceful people................


X3.

Prayer's for all the LEO'S involved & their family's & all of the LEO's nationwide.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm thinking most of you know about the "100 Club". It's an organization that provides financial support to the families of fallen officers. Im a life member. 

How many kids are now missing a dad? Never mind the chief breadwinner. 

Google "100 club" and do what you can. 

Guys, none of us will understand what happened. face it, we're a bunch of goobers. We hunt. We fish. We are honest people who will do anything for our brothers. We try to teach our kids right from wrong. Until a few years ago, I wouldnt have never noticed if you were white, black, or purple. But things have changed, and for the worse. We know who to thank for that. 

And once again, I hear the prez blame guns. LT Col Allen West (who is black), was just on fox business absolutely blasting the prez. 

My kid is headed to West Point. The wife hates that. I'm ok with it. But if he was headed to a police academy, I wouldn't be so happy. Cops have targets on their backs and there is something very wrong with that. 

I'm out near Llano. Germans everywhere. They came here sight unseen because they wanted a better life with less government. So for all of the folks out there that hate the US, pack your **** and leave. You can buy acreage for nothing in w Africa and s America. I know, I've been there multiple times. I'd been willing to throw some bucks in. Just leave. Enough.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

^^ Spot on


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Peaceful protest my arse.

Scroll down a ways on this twitter page and look at the video of the thugs celebrating the shooting.

https://twitter.com/JaredWyand


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

Being fuel by the big commie.
How do you take over a country?
>Disarm the people
>Divide the people
>Break down Law & Order
>Create chaos
The Savior moves in!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Obama as much as instigated this with his speech about the two officer involved shootings the day before, he tried to cover his tracks this morning. He's such a divisive POS.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also I'm going to go out on a limb and say black lives matter a lot less today than they did yesterday. And anybody that's not already carrying **** well better start, because if you're white you're now a target, police or not.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Category5 said:


> Also I'm going to go out on a limb and say black lives matter a lot less today than they did yesterday. And anybody that's not already carrying **** well better start, because if you're white you're now a target, police or not.


#blackthuglivessplatter


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

phiz83 said:


> When I grew up, there was segregation. I didn't understand it. obama has set this country back 50 years in race relations. What a shame.


The narrative from this president could have been so different. However, he wants to rasp on LE instead of incourageing personal responsibility and values.

The longer he is before the public the further race relations will deterierate.
As mentioned above presently 50 years ... I predict 100 before he is gone.
He has not done his people any favors... They will ultimately feel the wrath of their rebellious actions.
Prayers to the families of the lost officers.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Instead of thinking about yourself as having a target on your back, consider that most of us are reaching out with an open hand to have your back. The demographics of this site are that a majority of us are well armed males. I don't pretend to speak for anyone but myself, but if I see a cop in trouble, I am going to help him or her. I am to the point in life that when push comes to shove, I plan on dying with an empty gun. If any of these protesters come to League City, they are going to find out real fast just how unwelcome this **** is in my town.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mont said:


> Instead of thinking about yourself as having a target on your back, consider that most of us are reaching out with an open hand to have your back. The demographics of this site are that a majority of us are well armed males. I don't pretend to speak for anyone but myself, but if I see a cop in trouble, I am going to help him or her. I am to the point in life that when push comes to shove, I plan on dying with an empty gun. If any of these protesters come to League City, they are going to find out real fast just how unwelcome this **** is in my town.


I am a well-armed female and I have their back.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I support our LEO's and have their back as well...I'll stand beside them, and will fight with my life to protect them if need be. God bless them all.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Reel Time

You are a piece of work. What an asset to our country. 

Bocephus, you stopped me for a second. The back of your truck is just like mine. The prez just said "weapons of war" made this possible. Nothing about hatred, misguided nut cases, etc. 

I've done it all. Seen it all. I've been all over this planet so many times I can't count. Lived everywhere but what's going on now with this moron in charge is something that I can't fathom.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Just found out one of the officers KIA was a friend of my wife's. So sad he leaves behind a wife and twin little girls. He was also a Marine who served our country in Iraq and Afghanistan.

RIP Hero!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Facts are that young black males are up to 3 times as likely to be shot by police than young white males.

Facts are also that young black males are up to 3 times as likely to be raised in fatherless homes than young white males.

That is the down and dirty of the issue.

Kids growing up, not knowing how to act as young men because a man wasn't around to knock the sense back into them when they become to aggressive during adolecence for the mom to handle.

CD man was told what to do, he didn't. CD man was tazed and told what to do and he didn't. CD man was tackled and told what to do and he didn't. CD man is dead. Who is to blame? Cops or CD man or CD man's daddy for hanging his life out to dry? All have a part in the outcome. I think the cops are the supporting cast though and NOT the main characters of this tragedy.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

a couple more said:


> Agree 100 percent, had the same experiences myself. I also tell my kids....even if the officer is out of line, cooperate!!! You're not going to win on the side of the road, etc, this can be addressed at a later time, with an attorney by your side.


I have a feeling the majority of the current crop of 16-30 somethings have little to no respect for authority and when pulled over their mouths and actions end up escalating things quickly regardless of race.

I'm 46 and growing up i learned if you were doing the right thing you didn't have anything to worry about. And I still operate that way. Officer gets behind me I do t think twice about it. I'm licensed, insured and not wanted in anyway. If you were pulled over yes sir and no sir and do what the officer is asking. Period. If you go to court for anything dress professionally and yes your honor and no your honor. Period.

Little knuckleheads need to understand that doing the right thing even when no one is looking is the proper way to act. Period.

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm also a Lifetime 100 Club Member. I wonder how many of the #BLM people are members? At the very least, the #BLM people should watch Chris Rocks "How NOT to get arrested."

With a heavy and sad heart, all my prayers go out to the Fallen Heroes of the DPD and their Families. 

I have no prayers for the likes of the shooter, his family (if he even knew who they are), and "CD Man"-supposedly supporting his family (my *** and BS) by selling illicit copyrighted material and a Convicted Felon and Child Molester. Those people can burn in Hades and hopefully suffer immensely for eternity as they **** well deserve.


If Hussein Obama wanted to stop this BS, he could rather simply by not throwing gasoline on the fire-which has always been his historical way of dealing with racial controversy as he did to George Zimmerman by effectively doing nothing but saying if he had a son, his son would be a thug, missing school, going out at late night during a school day and texting his 'buddy' that a .22 pistol was not powerful enough, he wanted a .380-yessir, if I was POTUS I'd want a future killer thug POS as my son. Just farking absurd and shows the true colors of the POS POTUS and his POS Minions like Holder was and Lynch is-as well as Comey. How can the DOJ and FBI give Justice to the police shootings of citizens when they are blind as a mole when it comes to anyone associated with our current POS POTUS?


Normally, I do not 'carry'-I will now.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bozo,

Let me tell you about your "facts". I was abused as a kid. . Beaten bloody. I've seen my mother beaten bloody. No father at all. 

Do you know how many women I've hit? Zero. Do you know how many of my 4 kids I've beaten. Zero. Do you know how many of my kids run to me in times of crisis? All of them. 

This bs about excuses is absolute ****. We all know right from wrong. All of us have been treated poorly at some point. But the idea that this somehow gives an excuse to pick up a weapon and kill people is just nuts. 

My list of excuses are a mile long. But I choose to be a decent person. I choose to do right. I choose to be an example. I choose to be an asset. Life is about choices. I don't make all the right ones. Going out an killing a bunch of people and then blaming it on daddy ain't working for me.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Phiz83 I never said or meant to imply it as an excuse. There are cause and effect/actions and consequences in all things we do. That is all I was trying to say. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I try to live my life today so I can create the history I will need tomorrow to succeed in the future. What kind of life are these protesters trying to create by getting cops killed and earning the reputation of thugs? 

I also blame the media for a good share of this. They add nothing, no insight, no solutions, and turn otherwise calm seas into a washing machine chop. It only takes one match to create an explosion. So much for living in a civilized culture. I will be the one standing knee deep in spent rounds should these idiots come calling. In the mean time, the talking heads we call reporters can go have sex with themselves. Same goes for the networks they work for. They are nothing but bad politicians we didn't elect and otherwise unemployable try to pass themselves off as experts. 

My second favorite quote out of all this was on the 911 tapes. "I have my rifle and my shield and I am coming". That was from one of the cops running as fast as he could towards this mess. That's the side I am on.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Worm Drowner said:


> My B-I-L is a sheriff's deputy. My wife's grandfather was Sheriff of La Vaca County and was murdered in the line of duty. Our family is well acquainted with the dangers of being a LEO. Any police officer who _isn't_ nervous right now, should be. Six LEOs died last night for no good reason. Six families are suffering. This young man has a **** good reason to worry.
> 
> Be safe Brad!


Was your wife's grand father named Ronnie?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Isn't it par for the course that Obama had no problem talking about the officer involved shootings two days ago and basically condemning them before any facts were known, but he kept saying we don't know all the facts yet today when he spoke and wouldn't do anything other than say it was a vicious attack, and then went on to reference the officer involved shootings AGAIN! I wish him and Beyonce Knowles would come fishing with me.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Its going to get bad for the interm. My brothers in blue watch your six. All americans support us fighting for each of yall. Two more officers shot today being ambushed on a traffic stop. St louis and somewhere else up north. Stay vigilant for **** sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a 100 Club - life member.. Great group.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

8weight said:


> Ferals want a race war.
> 
> This Country has become super divided under this President.
> 
> Fundamental transformation has been underway for 8 years.


They won't like it when they get it. 13% of the population who hold their pistols sideways and depend on pray and spray, versus a bunch of ******** who have been hunting since they were 5 years old.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mont said:


> I try to live my life today so I can create the history I will need tomorrow to succeed in the future. What kind of life are these protesters trying to create by getting cops killed and earning the reputation of thugs?
> 
> I also blame the media for a good share of this. They add nothing, no insight, no solutions, and turn otherwise calm seas into a washing machine chop. It only takes one match to create an explosion. So much for living in a civilized culture. I will be the one standing knee deep in spent rounds should these idiots come calling. In the mean time, the talking heads we call reporters can go have sex with themselves. Same goes for the networks they work for. They are nothing but bad politicians we didn't elect and otherwise unemployable try to pass themselves off as experts.
> 
> ...


----------

